# Any Sabaton furs?



## Amegor (Oct 18, 2022)

Post your favorite album and song in the comments 

Album: Great War / Carolus Rex
Song: Red Baron / Konungens likfärd

I couldn't choose so i did my two faves


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 18, 2022)

I like where this thread is going.

Favourite album is The Last Stand and favourite song tho.. Geez, hard to choose. Bismarck is hella good and so is The Last Battle. Blood of Bannockburn and Last Dying Breath too for that matter. Steel Commanders too. God, why you have ta make me choose? 





Were going to a Sabaton concert at Oslo Spektrum this March but it got cancelled, much to my dismay. I haven't been to a concert in like a decade.


----------



## Amegor (Oct 18, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I like where this thread is going.
> 
> Favourite album is The Last Stand and favourite song tho.. Geez, hard to choose. Bismarck is hella good and so is The Last Battle. Blood of Bannockburn and Last Dying Breath too for that matter. Steel Commanders too. God, why you have ta make me choose?
> 
> ...


Ah man that really sucks to hear  i wanted to go to the concert in Amsterdam next year but i'm simply not financially able to buy tickets, nor do i want to go alone. I have never been to a concert before, so the thought of going on my own scares me lmao. 

Last stand is also an amazing album i love that one as well!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 18, 2022)

Amegor said:


> Ah man that really sucks to hear  i wanted to go to the concert in Amsterdam next year but i'm simply not financially able to buy tickets, nor do i want to go alone. I have never been to a concert before, so the thought of going on my own scares me lmao.
> 
> Last stand is also an amazing album i love that one as well!!


Was going with a friend of mine who is also a huge fan. He lives up in Northern Norway. We had planned his stay over here and everything. >:


----------



## Baud (Nov 2, 2022)

Soldier of Heaven, from the latest album The War To End All Wars because it hits close to home (pretty much nobody gives a damn about the war on the Italian front), quickly followed by Dreadnought. The two albums on world war 1 are both excellent in general.


----------



## BluefoxLongtail (Nov 2, 2022)

Favourite album has got to be _Carolus Rex_. They consistently produce good music, but _Carolus Rex _was the first album I listened to in entirety and it stuck with me. Relatedly, the Swedish version of the title track takes position as my favourite song, but _Konungens likfärd_ is pretty awesome too.


----------

